# 2015 Altima - Bluetooth issue



## dguelette (Aug 6, 2015)

Having problems connecting iPhone 6 to 2015 Altima. I changed some settings and have it so it will read text messages but I can't reply. Have tried with the USB cord attached and unattached. Also, when I call someone, the Bluetooth cuts in and out. Is there a fix for this or am I s.o.l.? 

Thanks


----------

